# Minnie's Babies(Pics Inside)



## kristie0593 (Apr 19, 2008)

Ok,so I finally got my pictures up of Minnie's babies.I'm pretty sure we have 3 females,maybe 4 and the rest are males,so we either have 8 or 7 males.They now are walking and it's so cute to see them wobble around on their legs.Minnie is a great momma and although the babies climb all over her,she still cleans them and cares for them.So here they are on day 3 or 4:
















And here they are yesterday day 12:


----------



## Jingles (Feb 2, 2008)

aaaaawwwwwww lookit tha babies!!!!!!! so fuzzy and cute


----------



## VioletRooster (Apr 11, 2008)

aw they're so precious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kristie0593 (Apr 19, 2008)

thank you...they are quite precious...they love to clean whenever i get them out they'll start cleaning their faces and scratching...it's too cute.they should be opening their eyes soon and they'll be even more crazier.


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

Aww they are so adorable. ^_^


----------



## kristie0593 (Apr 19, 2008)

thank you...they've started opening their eyes now,which makes them look so adorable with little squinty eyes.


----------

